# The Imagination Game



## QuickSilver (Jan 1, 2015)

What can I say?  This was undoubtedly one of the best movies I have seen in a long long time.  Superbly acted by Benedict Cumberbatch.. playing the lead role of Alan Turing, a British mathematician.     It's the story of the cracking of the German Enigma Code that many believed shortened WWII by 2 years and saved 14 million lives..   I HIGHLY recommend seeing this.  I was riveted throughout the entire movie..


----------



## Josiah (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds good. Thanks for the review. I seem to recollect that Turning didn't get all the appreciation he deserved, but maybe that's part of the plot of the movie.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 1, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Sounds good. Thanks for the review. I seem to recollect that Turning didn't get all the appreciation he deserved, but maybe that's part of the plot of the movie.



It didn't end well for him and it makes the movie all the more relevant today...... However, I understand that finally in 2013 Queen Elizabeth gave him the recognition he deserved.  This man is actually the father of the modern day computer.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 1, 2015)

I was thinking about attending a viewing with one of my groups, I'll have to double check to see when they're going.  It does look like an excellent movie.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 1, 2015)

The Imitation is next on our list of Summer movies.

We saw The Water Diviner yesterday but it won't be released in the US until April this year.
Well worth a look, even if you aren't Australian or Turkish.

Russell Crowe is the actor/director. It is his debut as a director and he has done a good job.

Afterthought - I used to teach about Alan Turing when my computer classes were looking at the idea of artificial intelligence. 



> The *Turing test* is a test of a machine's ability to exhibit intelligent behavior equivalent to, or indistinguishable from, that of a human. In the original illustrative example, a human judge engages in natural language conversations with a human and a machine designed to generate performance indistinguishable from that of a human being. The conversation is limited to a text-only channel such as a computer keyboard and screen so that the result is not dependent on the machine's ability to render words into audio.[SUP][2][/SUP] All participants are separated from one another. If the judge cannot reliably tell the machine from the human, the machine is said to have passed the test. The test does not check the ability to give the correct answer to questions; it checks how closely each answer resembles the answer a human would give.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_test


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like a winner, QS, I'll put it on my list too......thanks.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2015)

The wife and I tried to watch a movie made in Australia called Mystery Road. Honestly, the accent was so thick, we couldn't understand what they were saying. We have watched movies made in Australia before with no problem. Are there areas where the languages are different somewhat? It was on Netflix and would have liked to watch it.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2015)

Back on topic. I will put this movie on my to see list.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 2, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Back on topic. I will put this movie on my to see list.



You certainly will NOT be disappointed..  Please come back to this thread and let me know what you thought..

By the way.... I'm giving this one FIVE Silver Stars


----------



## kcvet (Jan 2, 2015)

this one I would like to see. think ill wait for it on netflix


----------



## AprilT (Jan 3, 2015)

I have more to say, but am too bushed and not feeling all that well, but, definitely a big:thumbsup1:.  Tough in some ways I'm not quite sure why he bothered considering, wait, I'm supposed to be adopting a more positive outlook.  Nevermind.  He did a good thing indeed.    I'll have a bit more to say tomorrow.  night night QS and everyone still hanging around these parts.


----------

